# Tableur Grapheur Ipad



## fc1972 (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche un tableur (ou une appli) capable de me tracer un graphique à partir de données (pas d'une fonction, hein, bien des points, ce sera des données expérimentales) et de me faire une régression linéaire derrière (ou une courbe de tendance si vous préférez)

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Juin 2012)

fc1972 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche un tableur (ou une appli) capable de me tracer un graphique à partir de données (pas d'une fonction, hein, bien des points, ce sera des données expérimentales) et de me faire une régression linéaire derrière (ou une courbe de tendance si vous préférez



J'allais répondre numbers, mais je viens de vérifier et la régression linéaire n'est pas dispo... Est ce une absolue nécessitée? Car sinon ce tableur est tout ce qu'il y a de top sur iPad...


----------



## miaou (17 Juin 2012)

ou alors il y pas mal de calculatrices avec fonction "statistique" ou même carrément de logiciel de statistique    ça ne te conviendrais pas ?


----------

